# Flood Refugee -Miss Blu!..and my crew of course



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss Blu is a friend's APBT. She will be staying with us for a little while. My friends family had to temporarily relocate due to a dangerous dam situation. All the massive amounts of flood water is causing great stress to an already unstable dam, so they have decided to release the damn, thus flooding many homes, however much less than if the dam were to break. I have been seeing moving trucks all day. I feel bad for all those people. They are going to release the dam fully any moment now. I am considering going down there to the dam check it out. 
Of course, everyone knows we are pit bull friendly and voila! Miss Blu has happily taken Trance's spot now that he's moved inside full time. Vegas is IN LOVE with her. It is extremely cute. She's a tiny little thing. Maybe 40#? Vegas is just as big as she is and he's only 6 months old, lol.

Miss Blu













































Vegas in love, LOL









Don't yeh love me behbeh?













































Puppies!









Trance and his sidekick, Vaia









Miss Blooooo!









Vaia aka FAT GIRL and Trance, she likes to sit on his bad leg fsr.









Trance man









Doggie Ranch









My big boy Tyce, looking MUCH better now.




































Tyce and Vegas getting along




































Good example of Dominant/Submissive interaction









Good example of Dominate/Dominate/Submissive behavior, always pay attention to the body language.













































Vaia my fat little girl









Vid of Tyce "Singing"


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Aww she is way cute, love her eyes, Glad to see your boys doing well


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is a pretty girl!
Gosh Nikki I love your gang, Trance & Tyce are such handsome boys. The pups are growing up so nicely. Great pix I just loved them ...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! ^.^ I love to take pictures of everything lol especially the pooches, they are challenging to shoot


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

trance is looking good even with the busted leg


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a good looking gal!I love looking at pics of your crew.All very beautiful dogs!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you, at this point he seems to be getting back to normal. Tyce went from being a mess to looking nearly perfect in 3 days. I wish I had that kind of resiliency.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

the girl is a beauty! and man, I love your crew!!!!!!!!!!!! they are all so stunning!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

love the eyes.. but at the same time, they scare me.. lol


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

cEElint said:


> love the eyes.. but at the same time, they scare me.. lol


Yeah, she's a little wolfish.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice gand, beautiful property, Tyce reminds me of Kimbo with that bandage. looks like cuteness overflow,more like.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Trance is the one with the bandage and Tyce is the red/white ^.^

Easy to get em confused, their names are similar.  

Thank you for the compliments-


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Trance is the one with the bandage and Tyce is the red/white ^.^
> 
> Easy to get em confused, their names are similar.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments-


yeah kinda like Milli Vanilli






( i know your missin em' Ronnie)


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

L O L
:rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwww how cute!!! She is a cutie! And I just love all the puppers!!! Tyce isn't looking too bad at all, looks like a happy camper again  haha! And omg Vegas in love is sooooooo cute!!!! Belle has many "boyfriends" as i call them. when at work they're in kennels and she will rub up against the kennels and lick them thru the kennels and she looks so funny and ridiculous... she's a tease


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Awwww how cute!!! She is a cutie! And I just love all the puppers!!! Tyce isn't looking too bad at all, looks like a happy camper again  haha! And omg Vegas in love is sooooooo cute!!!! Belle has many "boyfriends" as i call them. when at work they're in kennels and she will rub up against the kennels and lick them thru the kennels and she looks so funny and ridiculous... she's a tease


That's pretty funny. I'd love to see a picture of that. ^.^


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely love your boy Trance  :love2::love2:  Imma steal him  JK but honestly awesome boy whats his ped??


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Absolutely love your boy Trance  :love2::love2:  Imma steal him  JK but honestly awesome boy whats his ped??


Don't laugh, heh he is a game x bully cross..

Sire: RE/Powerlines









Dam: Chinamen and large game, if anyone has apbt online ped, look up klotz' golden sheba


----------

